# Karon Pryor: Reaching the animal mind - So far, awesome.



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

So far in my reading the first chapter the book has been awesome. Karen Pryor, once a cetacean trainer, speaks on the history and positive effects of the training system: Mark & Reward.

http://www.reachingtheanimalmind.com/pdfs/rtam_ch_1.pdf

That is the first chapter.

I'm going to read buy the rest of the book. Will get back on how awesome it is and maybe a few highlights if anyone is interested.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I would be interested in a bit of a review of it when you finish, it definitely looks like something i might pick up though either way.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Will do. :]


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Karen's books are always good. I have been lucky enough to be able to attend a couple of her seminars. The lady knows of which she speaks. :biggrin:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

You lucky dog! If she has any Seminars in Texas I'll be packing it up and heading on over because it would definitely be worth the while to get a lecture from her.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I started using her technique when we first got Rocky and he was scared of everything new. It worked terrific on him and I've been getting her newsletters ever since.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm planning on going to her seminar here in Denver this summer, I can hardly wait :biggrin:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

O: What is she covering?


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I would also like some updates and highlights as you go. I'm always interested in learning new things about dogs and how I can interact with them better.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

*Wolf Park*

I would highly, highly recommend Wolf Park to anyone visiting Indiana. It is an amazing place, with incredible animals.

Seeing a wolf close-up really shows the difference in a dog and a wolf. They may be the same in some ways, but the wolves are a breed apart.


----------

